# Parts interchange info



## chargerdon (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there any information on parts that are interchangeable from year to year.I have a Bolens 1972/3 model 1456,So when looking for parts What models parts will fit. Right know it's a drag link and Dash I need. I see there are a lot of 1050 will these work. Just Tractor as there are a lot of different engine out there.
Thanks Don 
A proud Bolens owner for 2 months now


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Someone on this site gave me these two links: Sam's Bolens and sonnybolens.com I was able to get onto the first link, but for some reason the second link was not working when I clicked on it. Hope this helps. I was recently working on a Bolens HST 125 Hydro. This tractor was made in 1985 or 86. Alot of the parts now fall under the MTD brand. Good luck!


----------



## Futter (Apr 2, 2011)

The website you were looking for is Sonny's Farm & Home Supply


----------

